# How many dogs have you had?



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Just one!! Tucker is my first dog. My family has never had any so when I moved back home I got a puppy  And I loves him!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Childhood goldens: Buff, Tell, Tobasco(Teko)Tanner, Sabre, Keller(GSD),and Ben all at the bridge

My own goldens: Joplin, Raleigh, Acadia(Cady) at the bridge / Finn, Tally, Tango

Family members goldens now: Banyan, QB, Bennett, Tootsie, Olivia, Baffin


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Childhood dogs: Dee Dee, Kizzy, Jake, Maggie, Laddie, Benji

Adulthood dogs: Porsche, Benji, Keisha, Maddie, Tess, Jasmine, Jasper, Danny

There were more dogs during my adulthood who came to me through different circumstances and I found new homes for. I didn't list them because, even though they lived with me for a period of time (sometimes up to a year), I never considered them "mine".


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

fostermom said:


> Childhood dogs: Dee Dee, Kizzy, Jake, Maggie, Laddie, Benji
> 
> Adulthood dogs: Porsche, Benji, Keisha, Maddie, Tess, Jasmine, Jasper, Danny
> 
> There were more dogs during my adulthood who came to me through different circumstances and I found new homes for. I didn't list them because, even though they lived with me for a period of time (sometimes up to a year), I never considered them "mine".


Did you take Benji with you from home to adulthood or is that a second Benji?


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

3. 

Lucky, a Jack Russell cross I had from ages 11 to 24. She was my first dog.
Then Diesel and after Lucky died I got Willow.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Childhood dogs: Snoopy, Buster, Pepper, Spud

Adult : (age 19 +) Woita (GSD) Shammy (my first golden) Sophie, Max

Current: Selka and Gunner

Also a number of strays and fosters : )


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Not many because we were very lucky with healthy and long living dogs.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Did you take Benji with you from home to adulthood or is that a second Benji?


 That was a second Benji. I adopted him from the SPCA because he reminded me of the other Benji (who was still alive and living with my parents). He was my first dog that I had after I moved out of my parents' house.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

lets see...Happy...from age 10-19
scruffy and hershey...19-27
misty, raini, stormi, brutus, chelsea, sunni, dusty, thunder, lightning and jake...28-52

13


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Childhood dogsSpook, Wrinkles (lab mixes), SugarBeet (a stray we took in), Daisy (another very starving stray..she's quite a story and was my Dad's special dog).Adulthood:Chance, Beauregard, Spuds and then Lucky.Lucky was my only pure-bred. The others were either strays or being given away.
Well, I was wrong..Spuds was supposed to be a pure-bred cocker...he just didn't look like a Cocker Spaniel. He was given to us by someone who didn't want him anymore. At five years he went totally blind.....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am at the waaaaaaaaaayyyyy more than 15 in my lif. LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Growing up we had two Snoopy *(golen mix) and Prince (poodle)

Then I had Bentley and Tara (yorkies) Mom kept them after we got married and then they lived with me after we got our first home. She didnt want them to live in an apt. I think she just wanted to keep them

Then me and Tim got Ben (our first golden). After he passed we got Katie Scarlett and Beau. After Katie died and we moved to SC we got Shelby. Then 3 years ago I found a american eskimo we named Jackson but unfortunately he didnt live long and now we have BamaBear


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

This is MY first dog, but we had a German Shepherd named Candy before I was born. She was so smart, but kept running away until one day no one brought her home to us  


I'm still young (15) so hopefully before I move out Rusty will encourage our parents to get him a golden friend  

Could it be said that once you have your first dog dog, you're a dog person for the rest of your life? As in you couldn't live without one?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Childhood: 3 dobermans, 2 OES, 1 Collie, 2 Maltese, 1 Golden mix (I was very young and only vaguely remember her), 1 cocker spaniel.

My own: 3 Goldens and a rescue Rat Terrier Chi mix(She used to nip at my youngest daughter. She is now happy at Donnie's cousins house,WITH his kids. I was against it but they wanted to try so badly and they were right, she just didn't like my daughter)


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

PeanutsMom said:


> My own: 3 Goldens and a rescue Rat Terrier Chi mix(She used to nip at my youngest daughter. She is now happy at Donnie's cousins house,WITH his kids. I was against it but they wanted to try so badly and they were right, she just didn't like my daughter)


My Neibors little dog doesn't like my son either. I keep an eye on him so I know he didn't do anything to this little dog. .............Matter afact I've had to run out there to stop the neighbor kids from being teasing her or playing rough. .................She'll tolerate other kids but charges my son yipping (of course he's running off in glee).


----------



## DixieDoodle (Jan 17, 2008)

No dogs in my childhood. My mom hated anything on paws. I did talk her into a guinea pig and a turtle though. In my adult but young and stupid time I had a wolf/malamute mix that was a great dog. Unfortunatelly he didn't get very old, he was killed by a car. (I did mention the young and stupid). then came a malamute and an Akita. One more Akita that I lost custody of. Took a break from dogs after that. Now I have Maggie, Shih Tzu (8), Dixie, Golden (5) and Gracie, Mystery mutt (3).


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Four collies when growing up, one collie/retriever mixed with goodness knows what! and my last one, my pure GR Meggie.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Childhood pups were Spot, Freckles, Mitzi, Boomer and Puppy Dog Snout.

Adulthood pups were Cedah and Arby (At the bridge) and now Oakly and Caue.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Geez, in my 63 years I haved owned 14 of my very own plaus family dogs, about the same. My Dad always 2-3 pointers and setters. But all; those30 or so dogs were all either pointers, English Setters, IrishSettes or Goldenns. Well, Honey is a golde mix, but she desn't know she isn't full golden and we dont' tell eher.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

My first was a little Beagle Hound named Skippy. He lived from 1974 til 1991.

My Second was a Golden Retriever named Captain Jean-luc Picard. He lived from 1991 til 2008. 

My third, is my Golden Retriever puppy named for my beloved Jean-luc, I named him Captain Jean-luc Picard, Jr. I have been calling him Junior" for short.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

I got my first golden, Rocky when I was 4 years old. He passed when I was 10 - he was hit by a car. 

Then, I got my current golden Champ when I was 10 years old. I still have him now.

I also have my sister's pug living with me until she moves to her apartment that allows dogs - I still consider him to be mine too!


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

As a child...Patches, Muffin, Dino, Cuddles, Pups, Lassie who are all in Heaven  and Belle and Lacey (The Golden Angel) are still at home with Mom.
As an adult...Now Maggie and Mya will be joining us soon 

Dogs fill our hearts with joy happiness and laughter and unconditional love...I dont know about anyone else but I could never live without any of that in my life...thats why Maggie and Mya are in my life!


----------

